# Rodania 30 Jewel 1954/55



## Babaganoush83 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Rodania Automatic 30 Jewel watch bought by my grandfather in Venezuela around 1954/55. It is in a gold frame but I'm not sure if the actual watch is gold itself. The band however is 18 Karat gold. My question was about the estimated value of the watch, not including the band. It would seem a pretty rare watch being from 1954 and being an automatic 30 jewel Rodania. Is there anyone who might know the valuation or even if it classifies as an antique?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Any photos?

My Dad got a Rodania as an engagement gift from Mum in 1954 (I think). My brother has it now.

I don't recall it having a bracelet but the watch itself is definitely gold.

With gold being relatively soft, I would've thought that both/neither would be gold.


----------

